# 01377 vom Festnetz aus



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

was ist wenn ich vom Festnetz aus eine Rufnummer mit der Vorwahl 01377 wähle?

Laut Call-Magazin.de steht folgendes:

01377 0,12 € pro Anruf 
Verbind. einmalig EUR 0,12 
Preis/Minute EUR 0.12 
Diese Vorwahl dient zur Teilnahme an einem Televoting. Der Abstimmungscomputer registiert den Anruf und fordert zum Auflegen auf. 

Habe auf eine 0178 nummer angerufen wegen Nachfrage für eine Mietwohnung. Ansage kommt das man zur Zeit nur unter der folgenden Nummer erreichbar ist 01377.....

Warum sollte man sowas machen? Es ist irgendwie merkwürdig.

Zahlt man also pro Anruf 0,12 € oder kommt da noch etwas wovon ich nichts weiß?


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2004)

Baithen schrieb:
			
		

> 01377 0,12 € pro Anruf
> Verbind. einmalig EUR 0,12
> Preis/Minute EUR 0.12
> Diese Vorwahl dient zur Teilnahme an einem Televoting. Der Abstimmungscomputer registiert den Anruf und fordert zum Auflegen auf.


Damit dann die Leitung für andere Voter frei wird - Du gibst Deine Stimme ab und dann ist der nächste an der Reihe.


			
				Baithen schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auf eine 0178 nummer angerufen wegen Nachfrage für eine Mietwohnung. Ansage kommt das man zur Zeit nur unter der folgenden Nummer erreichbar ist 01377.....?


Scheint ein professionelles Angebot zu sein - wenn Du die Wohnung haben willst, musst Du vorher ein paar Cent investieren.

Die beiden Themen haben in Echt doch nichts mit einander zu tun, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Das ist nur eine Abzocke. Wird sehr oft bei mobile.de oder autoscout24.de angeboten wenn man ein Auto kaufen möchte. Die stellen ein Auto deutlich unter dem Wert in die Anzeige und geben nur eine Handynummer an. Auf der Handy Nummer ist dann aber nur eine Ansage dass mann eine weiter Nummer wählen muss. Habe ich schon öffters gesehen. Meist ist das die 01377...   und die kostet 98 Cent und davon bekommen die 71 Cent. 
Ich würde da bestimmt nicht anrufen.


----------



## martinline (12 Juli 2004)

*diese nummer*

01377440185 - weißt nicht auf kosten hin!!!!!!!

ist das jetzt illegal?


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

was is das für eine nummer? einfach mal geggogelt und bin auf diese seite gekommen.  01377440185


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

*ka*

bei mir wurde angerufen auf dem handy und 01377130011 als telnummer angezeigt, finde über diese nr zb gar nichts


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

ich wurde auch von 01377130011 angerufen.
ich vermute, dass war ein ebay-händler, bei dem ich vor kurzem was bestellt habe.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

nein ich wurde auch gerade von dieser nummer aus angerufen (für 2-3 Sekunden)


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich wurde auch von 01377130011 angerufen.
> ich vermute, dass war ein ebay-händler, bei dem ich vor kurzem was bestellt habe.



hallo habe nichts mit ebay zutun und die selbe nummer hat gerade bei mir nur anklingeln lassen
gruss aylin


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

*01377*

ich wurde auch von der nummer auf dem handy angerufen


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2005)

*Re: 01377*



			
				u k schrieb:
			
		

> ich wurde auch von der nummer auf dem handy angerufen



_hah_ ... ich auch! Um mal wieder was interessantes ins Spiel zu bringen, die Frage nach dem, _was kann man dagegen tun?_


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2005)

*nummer, die mich anruft...*

mich hat grad die Nummer 01377869991 angerufen, abba es hat nur einmal geklingelt?? Ich bin verwirrt...
Wisst ihr was des soll? Wolln die mich nerven? lol


----------



## sascha (13 März 2005)

> Um mal wieder was interessantes ins Spiel zu bringen, die Frage nach dem, was kann man dagegen tun?



RegTP einschalten?


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

gute Idee  :thumb: 
:stumm:

oder die Kripo Daatscheburg:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/35723 
Die müssen das ja auch irgendwie ermittelt haben.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

ich hab die nummer ausm flirt-chat!
auch einfach mal gegoogelt- und hier gelandet!

Tschau


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

*Den Abzockern die Geschäftsgrundlage entziehen!*

Es gibt eine wirkungsvolle Antwort auf solche Lockanrufe: Meldet den Vorgang der Bundesnetzagentur ([email protected]).
Nach § 67 des neuen TeleKummunikationsGesetzes sind Lockanrufe (Pinganrufe) auf 0137.... und 0190... sowie 0900... Nummern untersagt. 
Wenn mich jemand auf diese Weise abzocken will, nehme ich mir das Recht heraus, ihm seine Einnahmequelle zu entziehen. Das hat schon mehrfach funktioniert, dass solche Nummern dann gesperrt wurden.
Aber diese Verstösse müssen von Euch gemeldet werden,  die Bundesnetzagentur (früher RegTP) hat nicht die Resourcen, von selber alle Nummern zu überprüfen.
Ich weiss zwar, dass dies ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen ist, aber wenn viele mitmachen, verliert vielleicht der eine oder andere dieser Kriminellen die Lust an diesem Geschäft!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

hi, wurde auch grad von so einer nummer angerufen: 01377/270009
die haben es 6 s lang klingeln lassen, dann war es weg. hab zurueck gerufen, da ich auf nen anruf gewartet hab und die stimme hat gesagt "vielen dank, auf widerhoeren". was wird der anruf wohl gekostet haben?


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> was wird der anruf wohl gekostet haben?


Eine Votingnummer, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=121400#121400 oder > HIER <, Abrechnungstakt und -Preis sind flexibel.


----------

